
Holder Asks America to Remain ‘Vigilant,’ Report Intellectual-Property Crime - McKittrick
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/11/war-on-ip-terror/
======
nextparadigms
So now copyright infringement has become a national security issue? This is
beyond ridiculous. The Department of Homeland Security was built to fight
against terrorism, and these days they seem more preoccupied with fighting
copyright infringement through the ICE division, and now the Department of
Justice is embracing the same goal, too. Obviously the war on terror is over,
because now copyright infringement seems to be their main concern.

And asking people to report their friends for downloading songs? This sounds a
lot like communism in Europe used to be, getting each citizen to report on
their friends and neighbors.

------
sixtofour
The problem is the copyrighted material, like songs. If the songs weren't
there, then people wouldn't be able to use them illegally. You know, like the
war on drugs.

We need a war on songs.

------
briandear
Maybe Justice will team with TSA to strip search our laptops for illegal files
before boarding an airplane.

